

Battle of the bots – Stanford students' robots duel amid raucous cheers - interconnector
http://engineering.stanford.edu/research-profile/battle-bots-stanford-students-robots-duel-amid-raucous-cheers

======
anonfunction
Reminds me of the late 90's when, as a kid, robot death matches were the main
highlight of my week.

